# Does the RCA not know how to spell Dordt?



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 12, 2006)

I was doing a bit of searching about the Canons of Dordt and found this page at the RCA website: http://www.rca.org/aboutus/beliefs/dort/index.html

Is that an accepted spelling?

I'm a bit surprised they even include the council on their website. I haven't run across an RCA Church that isn't essentially Arminian in most of its membership. I guess they retain the 3 confessions but aren't very strict about them. So little so, it appears, that their denominational site misspells the name of the Synod and nobody has caught it.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 12, 2006)

I dont think they have even read their own historical confessions


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 12, 2006)

Talk about Providence. I was just listening to an audio series on Apologetics on my drive back from work. The Council of Dordt came up and the author mentioned that it is commonly referred to 3 different ways: Dordt, Dort, and Dordrecht.

I guess that form is acceptable after all.

Now if they only read it...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 12, 2006)

Dort = Enlgish Equivalent
Dordt = Historical Equivalent
Dordtrecht - Actual name


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Talk about Providence. I was just listening to an audio series on Apologetics on my drive back from work. The Council of Dordt came up and the author mentioned that it is commonly referred to 3 different ways: Dordt, Dort, and Dordrecht.
> 
> I guess that form is acceptable after all.
> ...



And a double Providence. I must have been listening to the same thing yesterday afternoon. I was going to post what you already said.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Dort = Enlgish Equivalent
> Dordt = Historical Equivalent
> Dordtrecht - Actual name



What's the English equivalent for "Enlgish"?


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> ...



Isn't that one of those Middle Earth languages?


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...


----------

